# Deep fried meatloaf



## TNHarley

I like to try different things. I don't use recipes and I hate boxed dinners. I do all kinds of crazy things. Some times they suck but sometimes they are GREAT
Tomorrow, I am going to try a deep fried meatloaf with ground deer.
Yes, deep fried in a deep fryer lol
My plan is to cook it in the oven like normal at around 325(maybe 350) for about 40 minutes. Take it out of the loaf pan and slice it up into a few slices. Coat it and throw it in. I figure that if I cook it 60% or so it will hold in the basket of the fryer.
I am going to add some bread, egg, parsley, cheese, bacon, salt, pepper, and make a dip.
The dip might be ketchup, mustard and brown sugar? I like to add salt to my flour so I thought the brown sugar would compliment it nicely. A lot of flavors going lol
What you think?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> I like to try different things. I don't use recipes and I hate boxed dinners. I do all kinds of crazy things. Some times they suck but sometimes they are GREAT
> Tomorrow, I am going to try a deep fried meatloaf with ground deer.
> Yes, deep fried in a deep fryer lol
> My plan is to cook it in the oven like normal at around 325(maybe 350) for about 40 minutes. Take it out of the loaf pan and slice it up into a few slices. Coat it and throw it in. I figure that if I cook it 60% or so it will hold in the basket of the fryer.
> I am going to add some bread, egg, parsley, cheese, bacon, salt, pepper, and make a dip.
> The dip might be ketchup, mustard and brown sugar? I like to add salt to my flour so I thought the brown sugar would compliment it nicely. A lot of flavors going lol
> What you think?



Tell me how it tasted.


----------



## mdk

That sounds delish! A Cumberland Sauce would work very nicely as well.


----------



## gipper

Sounds good except for the flour.


----------



## TNHarley

gipper said:


> Sounds good except for the flour.


 I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.


----------



## mdk

Meatloaf in the smoker is pretty damn good also.


----------



## TNHarley

I don't usually go for fried foods unless I do it myself; and even then not much. But lately, I been frying the hek out of some deer lol.
When I do batter, it is light.


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> Meatloaf in the smoker is pretty damn good also.


 The shit running through my head...
Thank you!!


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> That sounds delish! A Cumberland Sauce would work very nicely as well.


 never heard of that


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> I like to try different things. I don't use recipes and I hate boxed dinners. I do all kinds of crazy things. Some times they suck but sometimes they are GREAT
> Tomorrow, I am going to try a deep fried meatloaf with ground deer.
> Yes, deep fried in a deep fryer lol
> My plan is to cook it in the oven like normal at around 325(maybe 350) for about 40 minutes. Take it out of the loaf pan and slice it up into a few slices. Coat it and throw it in. I figure that if I cook it 60% or so it will hold in the basket of the fryer.
> I am going to add some bread, egg, parsley, cheese, bacon, salt, pepper, and make a dip.
> The dip might be ketchup, mustard and brown sugar? I like to add salt to my flour so I thought the brown sugar would compliment it nicely. A lot of flavors going lol
> What you think?


 
Try coating it in Panko to get it extra crispy


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish! A Cumberland Sauce would work very nicely as well.
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of that
Click to expand...


It is a perfect and classic accompaniment to venison. So good! I am from Pennsylvania so deer is plentiful and the price is reasonable.


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to try different things. I don't use recipes and I hate boxed dinners. I do all kinds of crazy things. Some times they suck but sometimes they are GREAT
> Tomorrow, I am going to try a deep fried meatloaf with ground deer.
> Yes, deep fried in a deep fryer lol
> My plan is to cook it in the oven like normal at around 325(maybe 350) for about 40 minutes. Take it out of the loaf pan and slice it up into a few slices. Coat it and throw it in. I figure that if I cook it 60% or so it will hold in the basket of the fryer.
> I am going to add some bread, egg, parsley, cheese, bacon, salt, pepper, and make a dip.
> The dip might be ketchup, mustard and brown sugar? I like to add salt to my flour so I thought the brown sugar would compliment it nicely. A lot of flavors going lol
> What you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try coating it in Panko to get it extra crispy
Click to expand...

 I don't like too much crisp lol. But that is a damn good idea!


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf in the smoker is pretty damn good also.
> 
> 
> 
> The shit running through my head...
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


Hell, I use my Weber Bullet more than I use the grill.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
Click to expand...

 Panko. Just slice the meatloaf, press each side into a plate of panko, then fry.

I personally have fried cold meatloaf (in a pan) many, many times. It is yummy, but it will be kind of soft. Might sort of come apart in the fryer...


----------



## CremeBrulee

I don't know about fried meatloaf lol.  I think I would have to at least see a pic first.  Venison on the other hand...YUM.


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish! A Cumberland Sauce would work very nicely as well.
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a perfect and classic accompaniment to venison. So good! I am from Pennsylvania so deer is plentiful and the price is reasonable.
Click to expand...

 I looked it up. What is red currant jelly? lol


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf in the smoker is pretty damn good also.
> 
> 
> 
> The shit running through my head...
> Thank you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, I use my Weber Bullet more than I use the grill.
Click to expand...

 when I grill, I usually smoke. I have been doing a lot of boston butts lately. Hard to turn em down when they have been running 80-99 cents a pound lol


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panko. Just slice the meatloaf, press each side into a plate of panko, then fry.
> 
> I personally have fried cold meatloaf (in a pan) many, many times. It is yummy, but it will be kind of soft. Might sort of come apart in the fryer...
Click to expand...

 That's what im scared of but I have to try! lol
I was hoping cooking it a bit in the oven would help. Maybe I could add an extra egg?


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish! A Cumberland Sauce would work very nicely as well.
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a perfect and classic accompaniment to venison. So good! I am from Pennsylvania so deer is plentiful and the price is reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked it up. What is red currant jelly? lol
Click to expand...


Red currants are a type of grape. They are very yummy but also pretty expensive.


----------



## TNHarley

CremeBrulee said:


> I don't know about fried meatloaf lol.  I think I would have to at least see a pic first.  Venison on the other hand...YUM.


 I will take a couple pics and post them.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sounds great!


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panko. Just slice the meatloaf, press each side into a plate of panko, then fry.
> 
> I personally have fried cold meatloaf (in a pan) many, many times. It is yummy, but it will be kind of soft. Might sort of come apart in the fryer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what im scared of but I have to try! lol
> I was hoping cooking it a bit in the oven would help. Maybe I could add an extra egg?
Click to expand...

 It's the high fat content and high tomato content I think that would result in it disintegrating. When that stuff gets hot it melts and/or evaporates...the fact that it's a venison loaf will help.


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panko. Just slice the meatloaf, press each side into a plate of panko, then fry.
> 
> I personally have fried cold meatloaf (in a pan) many, many times. It is yummy, but it will be kind of soft. Might sort of come apart in the fryer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what im scared of but I have to try! lol
> I was hoping cooking it a bit in the oven would help. Maybe I could add an extra egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the high fat content and high tomato content I think that would result in it disintegrating. When that stuff gets hot it melts and/or evaporates...the fact that it's a venison loaf will help.
Click to expand...

 Yes, deer is very lean. Also, it is pure deer. No sausage or anything. And there wont be any tomato juice. Im not going to put a topping on it in the oven.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Panko. Just slice the meatloaf, press each side into a plate of panko, then fry.
> 
> I personally have fried cold meatloaf (in a pan) many, many times. It is yummy, but it will be kind of soft. Might sort of come apart in the fryer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what im scared of but I have to try! lol
> I was hoping cooking it a bit in the oven would help. Maybe I could add an extra egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the high fat content and high tomato content I think that would result in it disintegrating. When that stuff gets hot it melts and/or evaporates...the fact that it's a venison loaf will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, deer is very lean. Also, it is pure deer. No sausage or anything. And there wont be any tomato juice. Im not going to put a topping on it in the oven.
Click to expand...

 My loaf always has some kind of tomato something in it..paste, ketchup, sauce, lol. Mixed in...


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Panko. Just slice the meatloaf, press each side into a plate of panko, then fry.
> 
> I personally have fried cold meatloaf (in a pan) many, many times. It is yummy, but it will be kind of soft. Might sort of come apart in the fryer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what im scared of but I have to try! lol
> I was hoping cooking it a bit in the oven would help. Maybe I could add an extra egg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the high fat content and high tomato content I think that would result in it disintegrating. When that stuff gets hot it melts and/or evaporates...the fact that it's a venison loaf will help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, deer is very lean. Also, it is pure deer. No sausage or anything. And there wont be any tomato juice. Im not going to put a topping on it in the oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My loaf always has some kind of tomato something in it..paste, ketchup, sauce, lol. Mixed in...
Click to expand...

 That's the way my mom did. I never liked her meatloaf. The onions didn't help though lol. I hate onions. Like the flavor but not the texture.
I told her I was doing a meatloaf and her mouth hit the floor. I said "but mom, *im* making it" lol
She is a very good cook, I just like to pick on her.


----------



## koshergrl

Ok ok my meatloaf...let me think...ground beef (or whatever) salt, pepper, garlic powder, CHOPPED ONIONS (hahahaha) but I will leave those out if the kids ask me to. Tomato paste or ketchup, an egg, a piece of bread with milk poured on it to saturation point, Italian seasoning, mustard (dry or prepared) soy and Worcestershire.

I like it. My younger kids aren't wild for it. The older ones and the grandkids like it.

I've used bread crumbs and even oatmeal as a filler/binder.

Don't use oatmeal. Though oatmeal might just lend itself to deep frying..it definitely makes it taste a lot different. And boy is it heavy hahahahahaha


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> Ok ok my meatloaf...let me think...ground beef (or whatever) salt, pepper, garlic powder, CHOPPED ONIONS (hahahaha) but I will leave those out if the kids ask me to. Tomato paste or ketchup, an egg, a piece of bread with milk poured on it to saturation point, Italian seasoning, mustard (dry or prepared) soy and Worcestershire.
> 
> I like it. My younger kids aren't wild for it. The older ones and the grandkids like it.
> 
> I've used bread crumbs and even oatmeal as a filler/binder.
> 
> Don't use oatmeal. Though oatmeal might just lend itself to deep frying..it definitely makes it taste a lot different. And boy is it heavy hahahahahaha


milk on the bread.. excellent! Just a little?


----------



## strollingbones

no bread....how are you gonna keep the meatloaf from being dry?  esp on the 2nd cook?  that would be my only fear....


----------



## TNHarley

What about this?
Whenever I get ready to grill meat, I put in the freezer while charcoal is getting ready. It will help with a slight crust and help keep the juices inside. TRUST ME lol
What if I did that to meatloaf? That would give me enough ime to get it in the basket without it falling apart. By the time it got to a point of crumbling(assuming it will), the crust would be golden brown by then..
Maybe that could be plan B?


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> no bread....how are you gonna keep the meatloaf from being dry?  esp on the 2nd cook?  that would be my only fear....


 Im not worried about that. But thanks for stroking fear into me 
lol


----------



## strollingbones

wrap it in bacon and fry that.......no worries lol...put do take pics and let us know how it goes


----------



## strollingbones

you know vension is dry.....we always hit it with pork fat....dont worry if it falls apart....we got the bases for sloppy joes....upscale ones but you get my drift....just roll with it....i think my italian sponge cake is a failure not sure yet


----------



## Michelle420

mmm What time is dinner ??


----------



## mdk

I chop up mushrooms and put them in my meatloaf. I've never had a dry meatloaf since I started that tradition. Also, it tastes very good.


----------



## strollingbones

how many vension ones have you made?


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> I chop up mushrooms and put them in my meatloaf. I've never had a dry meatloaf since I started that tradition. Also, it tastes very good.


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> wrap it in bacon and fry that.......no worries lol...put do take pics and let us know how it goes


 im putting bacon in it lol..


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

who can fuck up bacon?  really who?


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> who can fuck up bacon?  really who?


 Crispy bacon is gross


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I chop up mushrooms and put them in my meatloaf. I've never had a dry meatloaf since I started that tradition. Also, it tastes very good.
Click to expand...


More for this kid. lol. The Commonwealth produces more mushrooms than any state in the union. I think I have them with almost every meal.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm f'ng hungry  it's like everyone's talking dirty to me in this thread 

_sorry to pull a Bonzi on y'all _


----------



## strollingbones

o please....


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> who can fuck up bacon?  really who?
> 
> 
> 
> Crispy bacon is gross
Click to expand...

 My daughter is the same!
I think limp bacon is gross!


----------



## mdk

I am still excited that Rdean's idiotic thread from earlier today has inspired me to have Mexican tonight.


----------



## Michelle420

mdk said:


> I am still excited that Rdean's idiotic thread from earlier today has inspired me to have Mexican tonight.



I haven't seen it, do you like posole?


----------



## strollingbones

leftovers....left over pulled pork sliced with fresh bussel sprouts roasted....chocolate italian sponge cake lol with whipped ganache....


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> I am still excited that Rdean's idiotic thread from earlier today has inspired me to have Mexican tonight.


 I sure did enjoy that thread


----------



## mdk

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still excited that Rdean's idiotic thread from earlier today has inspired me to have Mexican tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it, do you like posole?
Click to expand...


I do. I have to make it myself b/c most places use pork belly and I don't eat pork.


----------



## strollingbones

o damn a gay muslim?   you never cease to amaze me


----------



## The Great Goose

TNHarley said:


> I like to try different things. I don't use recipes and I hate boxed dinners. I do all kinds of crazy things. Some times they suck but sometimes they are GREAT
> Tomorrow, I am going to try a deep fried meatloaf with ground deer.
> Yes, deep fried in a deep fryer lol
> My plan is to cook it in the oven like normal at around 325(maybe 350) for about 40 minutes. Take it out of the loaf pan and slice it up into a few slices. Coat it and throw it in. I figure that if I cook it 60% or so it will hold in the basket of the fryer.
> I am going to add some bread, egg, parsley, cheese, bacon, salt, pepper, and make a dip.
> The dip might be ketchup, mustard and brown sugar? I like to add salt to my flour so I thought the brown sugar would compliment it nicely. A lot of flavors going lol
> What you think?


yummy. Deer would be heavy though.


----------



## daws101

tabasco can fix anything.


----------



## strollingbones

he isnt doing venison souffle .....he needs encouragement.....lots of it...


----------



## Michelle420

strollingbones said:


> leftovers....left over pulled pork sliced with fresh bussel sprouts roasted....chocolate italian sponge cake lol with whipped ganache....



gawd damn good!


----------



## depotoo

How about adding a little ground pork to keep it from getting dry?


----------



## mdk

strollingbones said:


> o damn a gay muslim?   you never cease to amaze me



lol. I am not a Muslim. I raised Roman Catholic.


----------



## koshergrl

some people just don't like pork.

It's so hard to wrap my head around that, but it's true. I've come to accept it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
Click to expand...


  Panko and corn meal makes a killer breading.
Add what ever spices to it you like.


----------



## ChrisL

I would definitely give it a try.  Sounds pretty good.  You could do it with meatballs too.  You could also use beer batter.  

*Picture of the Week: Beer Battered Meatloaf from 1910 Main – An American Bistro*
28052013
A week or so ago I took a Press Trip to Washington County, Oregon. On day 1 we stopped in at 1910 Main – An American Bistro for lunch. They feature updated classic American cuisine that uses local ingredients. This right here…..this is the hand dipped, beer battered meatloaf with mashed Yukon potatoes, seasonal vegetable (green beans in this case), fried onions and beef reduction. I say I like a lot of things, but really, look at this thing. As awesome as it looks it tasted twice as good.


----------



## ChrisL

Deep fried grilled cheese sandwiches also sound good.


----------



## TNHarley

Well, it worked and it was good.
I am glad I did two different batches. I forgot to get flour at the store this morning so I used bread crumbs. That was the only thing I didn't like about it. Flour would have been better..
I also think beef would have been a better choice strictly for texture reasons.
I say I'm glad about the two batches for temperature reasons. 320 was perfect. First batch was set at 360 and it was a little much..
I used two eggs, handled it carefully and cut it very carefully. It held well.
the sauce wasn't great. 
I think my wife was mad it come out so good. She talked shit about it since I planned it lol.
I will do it again. I will use flour and ground beef though.
Might even try a theme like taco or something.


----------



## TNHarley

I have a couple pics but I can't figure out how to load them. Will try Monday


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> Deep fried grilled cheese sandwiches also sound good.


That sounds awesome


----------



## TNHarley




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> View attachment 56747




  Needs work....your picture skills that is...


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!


----------



## daws101

TNHarley said:


> View attachment 56747


 I call this dirt clod on a fork!


----------



## TNHarley

daws101 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56747
> 
> 
> 
> I call this dirt clod on a fork!
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!


Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen
Click to expand...


I have cheap linoleum tiles.  Lol.    Those tiles are beautiful but cold when you walk on them in bare feet in the wintertime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cheap linoleum tiles.  Lol.    Those tiles are beautiful but cold when you walk on them in bare feet in the wintertime.
Click to expand...


Remodeling 101: 5 Things to Know About Radiant Floor Heating: Remodelista


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cheap linoleum tiles.  Lol.    Those tiles are beautiful but cold when you walk on them in bare feet in the wintertime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remodeling 101: 5 Things to Know About Radiant Floor Heating: Remodelista
Click to expand...


  Most people cannot afford such extravagance.


----------



## guno

TNHarley said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
Click to expand...

chicken fried venison


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cheap linoleum tiles.  Lol.    Those tiles are beautiful but cold when you walk on them in bare feet in the wintertime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remodeling 101: 5 Things to Know About Radiant Floor Heating: Remodelista
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people cannot afford such extravagance.
Click to expand...


  It's really not that expensive.


----------



## ChrisL

guno said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chicken fried venison
Click to expand...


I tried chicken fried steak before, but I didn't like it.  I prefer steak to have a nice sear and grill marks.  I didn't like the combination of the batter coating with the steak.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cheap linoleum tiles.  Lol.    Those tiles are beautiful but cold when you walk on them in bare feet in the wintertime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remodeling 101: 5 Things to Know About Radiant Floor Heating: Remodelista
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people cannot afford such extravagance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really not that expensive.
Click to expand...


When you counting your pennies, it is!


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a little hard to really see much in that picture.    Nice ceramic floor tiles though!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn...I have those same tiles in my kitchen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have cheap linoleum tiles.  Lol.    Those tiles are beautiful but cold when you walk on them in bare feet in the wintertime.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chicken fried venison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried chicken fried steak before, but I didn't like it.  I prefer steak to have a nice sear and grill marks.  I didn't like the combination of the batter coating with the steak.
Click to expand...

 I made some awesome sirloins last night. Lump charcoal and freezing them right before putting on the grill pretty much guarantees a good crust


----------



## strollingbones

when i redo the kitchen floor and the bathroom floor there will be radiant heat.....and there will be cats massing on those areas


----------



## guno

ChrisL said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good except for the flour.
> 
> 
> 
> I also considered bread crumbs. I pan fried some deer steaks in it the other night and they were great!
> In fact, I did some deer steak the other day with bagged pizza crust. It was good, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chicken fried venison
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried chicken fried steak before, but I didn't like it.  I prefer steak to have a nice sear and grill marks.  I didn't like the combination of the batter coating with the steak.
Click to expand...

I use swiss/ cubed steak dipped in flour then egg bath then breadcrumbs


----------



## strollingbones

i read an article that said never eat cubed steak not sure why


----------



## guno

strollingbones said:


> i read an article that said never eat cubed steak not sure why


interesting, wonder why


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> i read an article that said never eat cubed steak not sure why


 Isnt it just round steak run through a tenderizer?


----------



## ChrisL

My favorite steaks are Delmonico and T-bone/Porterhouse.  I find those two to be the most tender and tasty.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> View attachment 56747


 Hahahahaha looks like meatloaf lololol.


----------

